# Toshiba Canvio Basics (portable hdd) problem.....



## Chaofei (Feb 10, 2020)

Hallo guys, i am new user here, how are you guys....
Two months ago just got the Toshiba Canvio Basics (portable hdd) 1TB (new)
The problems i found :
- When the hdd got heavy load (copy alot/big files) the hdd always disconnect and reconnected again
- Some time while copying, the hdd got tickling sound
- several time scan got error but repaired.
- 2-3 times my camera video mts file got corrupted. ( important problem for me )

Checked with Hdtune pro and Sentinel scanning found no bad sector and every thing seem ok, health check all no problems.
What do you guys think if i can RMA the drive ?

Thks for your time
Best rgds


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 10, 2020)

Chaofei said:


> Hallo guys, i am new user here, how are you guys....
> Two months ago just got the Toshiba Canvio Basics (portable hdd) 1TB (new)
> The problems i found :
> - When the hdd got heavy load (copy alot/big files) the hdd always disconnect and reconnected again
> ...


As this is an external, and your HD tests turned up empty, I'd be inclined to look at the computer/motherboard over the hard drive. I've had probably as many problems with USB ports going bad as hard drives, especially (for whatever reason) the front ports on computers. How old is the computer?


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 10, 2020)

Chaofei said:


> Hallo guys, i am new user here, how are you guys....
> Two months ago just got the Toshiba Canvio Basics (portable hdd) 1TB (new)
> The problems i found :
> - When the hdd got heavy load (copy alot/big files) the hdd always disconnect and reconnected again
> ...


 id back up your files now if you are still using it, your hdd will be under warranty its not even a year old.
get another one, intermittent ticking sounds could mean the disc is slowly getting stuck.
2-months old i get a replacement asap.


----------



## Chaofei (Feb 10, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> As this is an external, and your HD tests turned up empty, I'd be inclined to look at the computer/motherboard over the hard drive. I've had probably as many problems with USB ports going bad as hard drives, especially (for whatever reason) the front ports on computers. How old is the computer?



My system specs quiet old indeed, maybe got incompatible problems ?
Several times updated the USB 3 driver but to no avail.
- Gigabyte 1155 B75 chipset pairing with I5 3570
- USB 3 - 2 PORT
- SATA3 - SSD 240GB
- SATA2 - HDD int - 2TB & 1TB
- PSU - iCUTE 450 WATTS
- GTX 750Ti
I hv tried plug the ext hdd to the USB2 port, but the problem still there.

Thks for the help.



Hyderz said:


> id back up your files now if you are still using it, your hdd will be under warranty its not even a year old.
> get another one, intermittent ticking sounds could mean the disc is slowly getting stuck.
> 2-months old i get a replacement asap.


Do you think the RMA valid in this situation ?
Thks for the advices.


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 10, 2020)

I would recommend you RMA that thing, like, yesterday.... before it dies on you altogether... and yes this is a valid reason to do so....


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 10, 2020)

Chaofei said:


> My system specs quiet old indeed, maybe got incompatible problems ?
> Several times updated the USB 3 driver but to no avail.
> - Gigabyte 1155 B75 chipset pairing with I5 3570
> - USB 3 - 2 PORT
> ...


I did miss the "ticking". I'd contact them for a replacement.


----------



## Chaofei (Feb 13, 2020)

Sorry for the late respond guys......
After i deciding to RMA my Toshiba....just got another problem with my 1 months old Seagate Barracuda 2TB, the problem almost the same with the Toshiba ext hdd, while i rendering the video project, the Seagate hdd disconnects and reconnect randomly....sigh

Now, do you guys thinks do i have PSU problem ? (unsufficient power)


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 14, 2020)

Chaofei said:


> Sorry for the late respond guys......
> After i deciding to RMA my Toshiba....just got another problem with my 1 months old Seagate Barracuda 2TB, the problem almost the same with the Toshiba ext hdd, while i rendering the video project, the Seagate hdd disconnects and reconnect randomly....sigh
> 
> Now, do you guys thinks do i have PSU problem ? (unsufficient power)



do you edit your video files on the external hdd? i think your seagate ones is overheating and i dont think it is a good idea, try just using it just for file transfers


----------



## Chaofei (Feb 14, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> do you edit your video files on the external hdd? i think your seagate ones is overheating and i dont think it is a good idea, try just using it just for file transfers


I dont think so, cause my hdds got 2 8mm fans to cooling down, and always check the temp under normal condition, btw sometimes under normal condition, i mean just want to open the folder, the hdd will missing and under seconds it showup again....sigh
Btw, great thks for your help



Hyderz said:


> do you edit your video files on the external hdd? i think your seagate ones is overheating and i dont think it is a good idea, try just using it just for file transfers


Is it a bad sign for my Seagate hdd ?


----------

